
Bronze Age Skeletons Were Earliest Plague Victims - curtis
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/bronze-age-skeletons-were-earliest-plague-victims/
======
mirimir
The title ought to be "... Earliest Known Plague Victims". Also, humans and
plague arguably co-evolved, so some of earliest humans were the earliest
plague victims.

